# Nervous, good thoughts please



## AuberryShortcake (Mar 9, 2010)

Hello!
I am a newbie here, and I am trying to be a foster for a GSD rescue in Houston. Well, I just got done with my home visit, so now I have to sit and wait to find out if I am approved and I am super nervous, so I am asking for good vibes because I really want to help out through fostering.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Good vibes to you and kudos for wanting to help!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Wishing you peace while you wait and luck to NOT be a foster failure!! 
Thank you for stepping up, it is one of_ the most_ important parts of rescue...without fosters, it makes pulling/rehabbing so much more difficult!


----------



## lisgje (Sep 3, 2010)

Best wishes and good thoughts. You are doing a great thing. The fact that you are worried proves you will do the right thing! You CARE.


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

Good luck. :fingerscrossed:

We've had our foster for 1 month and it's been great. You'll truly enjoy it. My wife reminds me every day not to be a "foster failure".


----------



## JanaeUlva (Feb 5, 2011)

Fingers crossed for you! Good luck and good karma both!


----------



## clearcreekranch (Mar 18, 2010)

Good luck from Friendswood, Texas.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Keeping fingers and paws crossed for you..from Pearland, Texas!


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

You'll probably be approved. Good foster homes are like gold.


----------



## lanaw13 (Jan 8, 2011)

Good luck!!! We were approved, and are waiting for our new foster….


----------



## AuberryShortcake (Mar 9, 2010)

I got approved! :happyboogie:So thrilled. Now I am just waiting for the foster coordinator to fill me in on all the details so I can bring home my first foster.


----------



## doreenf (Nov 7, 2007)

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And Thank-You for fostering!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

